# Bow Choice



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm trying to get into bow hunting and I've come across a Mathews Switchback for $600. The bow has a lot of goodies that come with it but I don't know enough about it to decide if it"s worth buying or not. I researched a bit and found that the going price is reasonable including the extras: Scott release, Spot Hogg sight, fall away rest, Buck Nasty String and about a dozen arrows. While researching I also came across some new Martin bows. I like the Firecat, but I don't see all the extras. Just looking to see which would be the better buy the 4-5 year old Mathews with all the goodies for $600 or the '08 Martin Firecat for just under $500. Any opinions would be welcomed and appreciated. Also keep in mind I really don't want to spend more that $500.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Thats a good price with that spot hogg site included. I shot Bowtec but Mathews are great bows. My son shoots a DXT and does very well with it.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Mathews makes good bows and the switchback was a good model. I am a little surprised that they are asking that much for it, being that it is a few years old and many new models have come out. I understand the accessories are expensive.

Do you know for sure that the bow is right draw length for you? I don't believe that the bow is adjustable on draw.

If you know the person selling it and they keep really good care of their stuff, that may play into the decision.

Like everyone who asks me which bow to buy...I will tell you the same thing. You need to shoot the bows you are interested in and buy the one that feels right to you.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I shoot a bowtech tribute but I'm fixing to trade for the new 82nd Airborne. 340 to 350 fps, now that's a fast shooting bow. Matthews is a good shooting bow too. Good price for someone just getting into bow hunting. You wouldn't want to spend $1000 bucks for a brand new one (including all the goodies to go with it) and then not like bow hunting.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everybody. I am worried about the draw length on the Mathews which is set at 29" and I don't know what my draw length is. I'm going to try and get measured at a shop in Laredo and I guess go from there.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have shot bows form many years and this is my .02 on the matter.

1. A bow is like alot of thing, One person my love it and the next person may hate it. A bow needs to be what you like and not what others opion is.
2. What feels good to you might not feel right to someone else. I shoot mostly tradition now but bought a Compound two years ago. I had full intension on buying a Bowtech Gaurdian, after shooting the 101 Airborn, 82 airborn and a few more I ended up with a TomKat. I saved several hundred dollars on buying a lower end bow. It just felt good to me.
3. I would try and shot as many bows as you can before you buy. You might save some money in the long run and if it doesn't fit you right you will not want to shoot it as much as you would like.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

The Matthews sounds a little pricey. I personally like the Martin but thats what I shoot. As far as the firecat goes. If your not used to shooting alot I don't think you'll like it. It has a very radical cam on it. I would go with a Bengal or a MOAB.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

That would be a little high for the bow, but the accessories that are included might make up for it. For instance, the new spott hog sights run $160 to $180, a QAD Ultra rest $140, a dozen arrows $70+, a Scott release $50+.....so might not be a bad deal when you add it all up. When it comes to draw length, be careful....the only way to change it is to change the cam....which can be expensive.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks again everybody. I tried the Mathews out today and it's about 2" inches to long for me so I opted out. Really a nice setup though. Went to Academy and checked out a Martin Cheetah. Really liked it and the price was reasonable. I think I found my Father's Day/birthday present


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

I shoot a bow-tec and love it but mine all rigged out was about $1,400. Bow-tec makes a very good intro model bow called the tomcat they have right and left hand models and comes ready to shoot and hunt it totaly rigged out. can't totaly remember the price but was way cheaper than the one i bought.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you are buying a bow for the first time, stick with something that has an adjustable draw length. You are likely to find that as your form improves (changes), your draw length will be different than you originally thought. Also, I would try and stick one of the bows known more for smoothness rather than speed. In my opinion, "Speed" bows are better suited for the experienced shooters and they aren't necessary for hunting. They use very aggressive cams and and short brace heights to achieve the extra speed, which makes them a lot harder to draw and more difficult to shoot consistently.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> If you are buying a bow for the first time, stick with something that has an adjustable draw length. You are likely to find that as your form improves (changes), your draw length will be different than you originally thought. Also, I would try and stick one of the bows known more for smoothness rather than speed. In my opinion, "Speed" bows are better suited for the experienced shooters and they aren't necessary for hunting. They use very aggressive cams and and short brace heights to achieve the extra speed, which makes them a lot harder to draw and more difficult to shoot consistently.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Rider,

With regard to draw length and buying a bow. I am having a little bit of a struggle. I went to get measured and found that my draw length 30.5 inches (which is on the short end of the Alphamax 35 adjustment ability of 30-35 inches). I have been looking at the Hoyt Alphamax's both new and used, but don't know on which side to err because, if I go down in adjustment of draw length, I need an Alphamax 32 and if I go up, I need a 35. So, I am stumped, how do you know which way to go? I can't practice without buying a bow, and I can't afford to two bows... :headknock


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Trout Laguna,

Are you a really big guy with long arms?

The average draw lenght is about 28 and that is why they made it the standard. I know a few guys who have 30 or even 31 inch draw lengths. I can't remember anyone ever telling me that they have longer than that.

I am surprised that a bow model come in 30 to 35...that is a very long draw.

If you were measured and they told you it was 30.5...I don't think it will change much. If you find a bow that you like the feel, I would say go for it and don't worry too much about your draw length changing over time.

If you are anchoring at the corner of your mouth...you may move back to the back of your jaw....if you are already at the back of your jaw (where I anchored with a compound)...I could not go farther back...it is not like my arms were going to get any longer.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I received bad information from the sales guy that measured me. Appears this is not the case:

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_alpha_max35_compound_bow.php


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The differene in the Alphamax 32 and 35 is the axle to axle length not the draw


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> If you are buying a bow for the first time, stick with something that has an adjustable draw length. You are likely to find that as your form improves (changes), your draw length will be different than you originally thought. Also, I would try and stick one of the bows known more for smoothness rather than speed. In my opinion, "Speed" bows are better suited for the experienced shooters and they aren't necessary for hunting. They use very aggressive cams and and short brace heights to achieve the extra speed, which makes them a lot harder to draw and more difficult to shoot consistently.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


you need to get off the puter' and practice!.............guess I'm gonna' have to show you how it's done!:slimer:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> you need to get off the puter' and practice!.............guess I'm gonna' have to show you how it's done!:slimer:


So that's how it's gonna be.

Might there be some cash value attached to this schooling??


----------

